
Dyn Statement on 10/21/2016 DDoS Attack - mariuscoto
http://hub.dyn.com/static/hub.dyn.com/dyn-blog/dyn-statement-on-10-21-2016-ddos-attack.html
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12770601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12770601).

